# my tegus legs swollen



## courtney1223 (Feb 1, 2011)

i have 2 argentine tegus bboth male and one of my tegus 2 front legs are swollen i don know what to do to help him you can tell its bothering him a friend of mine told me that it could be from his last shed so i soaked him in the bath and literally peeled an entire layer off.... the swelling on his hands went down but his arms are still pretty swollen does anyone have any advice???


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi welcome to the forum !!! 

Keep giving baths as that seems to be helping .. 

Are his[ fingers] constricted by old skin ??

How old are they ???

Do you have any pictures ???


----------



## courtney1223 (Feb 1, 2011)

his fingers arnt swollen anymore since i took the layer off i could put pics up, they are almost a year old i got them both last june they were just a few weeks old


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Do they get their[ mouse a week ]??

Is calcium supplemented ?? With or with out D3?

What do you use for U.V...?? Have you changed their U.V. bulb..??


----------



## courtney1223 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya they get mice but lately they have been picky feed them raw beef, eggs, ground beef, iv been trying fruit but like i said there picky...as for the uv bulb im due for another one but if that was the issue wouldnt the other one have problems too? calcium has d3 in it


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

It sounds like a sprain ... 

Keep soaking ,maybe get some more calcium in them and a new bulb .

Can you get them any sun light ,that would be good too .. 

If the problem persists maybe a trip to the vet ...


----------



## courtney1223 (Feb 1, 2011)

i think thats what im going to do... thank you


----------

